# Anyone up for a Tiny House build??



## TNHermit

Two of the boys came down after I was in the hospital and I had decided that the old car hauler needed to be turned into a tiny house to use up a bunch of material I had around here and considering everything I am dealing with.
So if anyone is interested I have a lot of pics and will kee this going. I think Angie wil make it a sticky. At least I will have a bug out home LOL This is day one by myself getting the floor down before the boys flew in.


----------



## AngieM2

Keep on, everyone should enjoy seeing this.


----------



## TNHermit

Day two after I got the boys an din between rain storms


----------



## TNHermit

Day 3 More rain but we got it under roof


----------



## elkhound

super cool...keep up the good work !!!!!


----------



## TNHermit

Now I am working on getting it wired and plumbed and the layout. We didn't sheet the bottom just becasue I don't have a clue where everything is going. So that would make it easier. I know enough about electric and plumbing to get into a lot of trouble LOL



I have already move the joist for the loft down and when the boy comes to put the roof on we will put another dormer and move the one down. Those lofts are TINY. Especially for old people

You probably cant tell the difference in the layout. All the sinks and shower will be galvanized tubs. It has a pretty substantial kitchen due to garden,canning and the like. So mostly it will be work inside and socialize on the outside. There will be a swing down porch 

I have more pics but will have to get them collected up. Going to start the windows tomorrow and i will show that and post it here and back on the windows thread in Eurrent events. That is all for tonight




















Ok like I said Its pretty much wired. Get the panel tomorrow. I am not the best electrician but I think I have it handled. In the pics you cans see the layout. One thing is you put things where they will work and aesthetics for proper a...See More
(4 photos)

TN Woodwright I'll get the plumbing tomorrow and once that it done things will speed up slowly. Comments more than welcome. Oh yea with the kitchen in I will have 6-6 on one side and 8 ft on the other. I was thinking I may have to use the TH as the main work room and set the porch up for socializing if I ever do any of that 
July 9 at 11:37am Â· Like



TN Woodwright Oh yea there will be two pocket doors one with small shelves that ope to the bath for pills,razor and that kind of stuff Medicine cabinet? and one that opens to this kitchen for spices and stuff


----------



## AngieM2

I love the galvanized tubs and how you have them planned to use.


----------



## bowdonkey

Spectacular TH. I just love this sort of stuff.


----------



## Barefoothaven

That is great and very inspiring! Can't wait to see more pics 


"Regret is a dull and rusted blade"


----------



## backwoods

Oh geez, you had to go & make me want one of these now!!!
VERY cool!!! Can't wait to see more...


----------



## Bellyman

It's kind of a neat idea. But it feels a lot like "reinventing the wheel" or in this case, "reinventing the rv". 

No offense intended. I know my experience of living in an rv for the last almost 8 years might give me a bit of bias.


----------



## TNHermit

Bellyman said:


> It's kind of a neat idea. But it feels a lot like "reinventing the wheel" or in this case, "reinventing the rv".
> 
> No offense intended. I know my experience of living in an rv for the last almost 8 years might give me a bit of bias.


Your essentially right. If you go back to the original RV you will see they look like houses built on trucks generally .
But this is something an average DIY can do. You don't have to come up with thousands of dollars. And how many RV are done with an interior of wood.

Also you get that "homey" feel as it is essentially a small house, and its affordable now days. They are not meant to travel like and RV even if they are moveable.

But since you are here and put your foot in it. Stick around I have some plumbing questions LOL


----------



## Fire-Man

Bellyman said:


> It's kind of a neat idea. But it feels a lot like "reinventing the wheel" or in this case, "reinventing the rv".
> 
> No offense intended. I know my experience of living in an rv for the last almost 8 years might give me a bit of bias.


You having lived in a RV should know that the walls are less than 2" thick and they will freeze you to death in Real Cold Winters unless you pour out some cash in heating--it also takes alot more to cool it in the summer. What he is building if he properly insulates it---you could heat it with a really small heater and a small AC for summer. It will be alot quiter. What he is building is not even in the same Group as a RV in my opinion----its more like a regular home----just alot smaller---I Like It.

Oh by the way, I lived in a rv camper for 6 years---off grid. Wish I would have built one of these in the beginning!


----------



## sandsuncritters

Your Facebook photos are not public, so I cannot view them. 

But WOW, on the viewable ones! Did I miss the size of this little wonder? Will there be stairs to a sleeping/storage loft, or a ladder? Are you planning using the ramp to the entrance instead of stairs? That would be handy for elderly/disabled. And since you're planning on a canning kitchen, you could conceivably roll a cart up the ramp instead of carrying heavy buckets. No carpeting, of course.

I can't wait to see it finished (assuming the pics become public?), and I'm very curious about the "fold down porch".

You mentioned it's towable. So, what would be a reasonable distance, and will it fit under overpasses and power lines? 

Some hardworking boys there 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## Ernie

That's pretty cool! And it looks like it came together pretty quick!

Why is it on a trailer? Are you intending to haul it around? Is it anchored enough not to flip over or is it just for short hauls?


----------



## mzgarden

Wow, I admit, I'm fascinated. Keep the pics available - but don't leap over stuff. I'm enjoying seeing all the steps.


----------



## AngieM2

He's building a tiny house. Most often built in a backyard or workshed or such then taken to a semi permanant location. 

check out www.tumbleweedtinyhouses.com for one of the first in this type of housing - but their's are expensive.

www.tinyhouseblog.com is a place to see various ones of these. Some fancy and some very practical. And all sorts in between.


----------



## Ernie

Hrm. I would think the transportation would have rattled everything loose. Or maybe that's the way I build things, and not the way other people build. 

I want a small yurt. My workshop is about 12' X 18' and I've about decided that it's the perfect size for a single person's living quarters, assuming they've got 10 acres or more in the wilderness around it.


----------



## TNHermit

You have to be less than 13-6 tall and 8-6 wide. Work in those parameters. As far as hauling. They are not that heavy. About 6-7000 for everything when done.. Lots of people take them every where. but like Angie said its for exteneded stays. Although there is one guy who is rich (I guess) goes traveling and when he gets where he is going to stay for the week or so he calls back and hires a guy to bring his to him.
Again like Angie said just Google "tiny Home" there is every kind of thing out there  They do this in Europe too.
I'll get over and make the Facebook pics public. They are pretty much the same as here

Trying to get the first window built today so I can build the other 15 that go in this. Yea 15 windows. Makes it not so closed in.

and yes these are my boys. The same ones that worked with me when we would have a house ready to wire and side in nine days in Colorado. Really not that hard if you are orgorized. That is where I come in LOL Except you wouldnt know it by this place


----------



## d'vash

:goodjob: Looking good!


----------



## TNHermit

here is a link i got today. These people did a nice job on their place. Lot of good pics

http://chrisandmalissa.com/


Worked on the windows today . got the first protoytpe almost done. Will post couple pics later.


----------



## Rainy

So very awesome... Thank you so much for sharing this with us...I just love it.


----------



## Barefoothaven

Like a new version of the old gypsy wagon. Very cool!


"Regret is a dull and rusted blade"


----------



## TNHermit

When you don't have 1500.00 you build your own windows. The house will have 15 windows when its done  Got keep it bright

Almost got the prototype done today. Meeting rails were a little challenging Lots of hand work. Will make grilles later


----------



## TNHermit

Barefoothaven said:


> Like a new version of the old gypsy wagon. Very cool!
> 
> 
> "Regret is a dull and rusted blade"


If you look around there are a bunch actually building those Gypsies wagons to live in


----------



## Ernie

TNHermit said:


> If you look around there are a bunch actually building those Gypsies wagons to live in


I both want and need one that I could tow behind a truck.

I'm trying to get ready to take my knife stuff to some outdoor fairs, shows, and festivals and that would go over very well. 

Ah well. Big dreams, no pocketbook.


----------



## TNHermit

Ernie said:


> I both want and need one that I could tow behind a truck.
> 
> I'm trying to get ready to take my knife stuff to some outdoor fairs, shows, and festivals and that would go over very well.
> 
> Ah well. Big dreams, no pocketbook.


You just have to be like the rest of us and start more projects than you can handle LOL Just start one and put 20.00 a week on it and 5 years will pass and you won't believe how far you've come  Trust me! I know how far down hill a house can go in five years LOL

If you look at those pictures you can see that red enclosed trailer. I would sell you that for a couple grand. That has a bed, desk,shower and a place for mini fridge, stove and a church coffee pot (aka hot water) and storage.


----------



## TNHermit

For you gypsy wagon lovers. Here is a place to start

http://www.tinyhousedesign.com/gregs-gypsy-bowtops/


----------



## mzgarden

And wouldn't these make nice little 'visitor' cabins that could be pulled to a particular location and put away as needed. (my DH may be reading here, hint, hint) :nana:


----------



## Ernie

I need one with little workbenches inside and some storage. A sleeping mat wouldn't hurt, but it could just be a hammock. Renaissance Fair types would eat up the "Gypsy Tinker" wagon and probably buy everything I could bring 'em.

Ah well. Something to work towards in the future.


----------



## 7thswan

http://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=gypsy%20wagon


This link will take you to beautiful pictures of gypsy wagons.


----------



## Ernie

7thswan said:


> http://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=gypsy wagon
> 
> 
> This link will take you to beautiful pictures of gypsy wagons.


Thanks for the link. Cool stuff. 

Ok, two questions ...

First off ... what is "Pinterest"? You're the second person today to send me a link to it, and I've never even heard of it before today.

Second, how do they make the curved roof? 

I have a truck trailer that I could use for sort of a hillbilly version of a gypsy wagon if I could figure out how to give it the curved roof. I do not need an enormous amount of space, particularly since I could put up a tarp out in front of the wagon.


----------



## Danaus29

I've got a travel trailer I've been wanting to remodel inside. Roof leaks so the floor and part of the ceiling are shot already. Set-up really stinks as in lots of sleeper room but no room for any storage for so many people. (sleeps 8 but there is no room for clothing or food for 8 people for 2 days) And as was previously stated, walls are paper thin. This thread is giving me some great ideas.

Ernie, screws not nails. Screws don't shake out as easily and can be removed easier than ringed nails (which I absolutely detest!)


----------



## Barefoothaven

In pic 2 on here you'll see the length beams are connected to each end of the wagon which are a rounded shape. Then width ways they must have a bendable timber that curves around the long beams.

Here in NZ we build half round barns and barn houses and animal shelters etc but the frame is different.

Love those old gypsy wagons. 

I see so many people doing the tiny house, cabin or fitting out old buses.

We have a fair here called the gypsy fair. A large group of crafters/gypsies/hippies who travel the country, make their own goods and join up at each town to sell stuff. The majority live in fitted out buses with everything from toilets and showers to small wood stoves. And the smaller buses 7 metres and under only need a car license. 

Some amazing ideas out there.



"Regret is a dull and rusted blade"


----------



## Explorer

Ernie said:


> Thanks for the link. Cool stuff.
> 
> Ok, two questions ...
> 
> Second, how do they make the curved roof?
> 
> I have a truck trailer that I could use for sort of a hillbilly version of a gypsy wagon if I could figure out how to give it the curved roof. I do not need an enormous amount of space, particularly since I could put up a tarp out in front of the wagon.


The easiest way is to 'steam bend wood'. Wood not to wide, 2" or 3", and 1/2" or less thick (knot free). Use a pipe to put your wood in one piece at a time and inject lots of steam until the wood softens, then bend around a form and let dry.


----------



## TNHermit

Window prototype is done

Which grill layout. ?? Will be on top too


----------



## Ernie

Those are very fine lookin' windows!


----------



## TNHermit

Ernie

Her is how you make a round top. I have a better picture buried in the bowls of hell If you know what I mean.

http://images.tribe.net/tribe/upload/photo/917/8ca/9178ca6a-38a8-473a-a2c3-10f4aee43f52

If you look on the right he is on the floor. You just have to make a form. Then bend some 1x2 if its not too tight. Other wise you may have to go to something thinner. Then put your blocks in and then the wood below.


----------



## TNHermit

Nice stair idea I think I will see if it will work. Been thinking Tansu ladder with drawers for clothes. To much hassle taking them up the loft. Lots of things ya take for granted ya gots to think bout


----------



## Danaus29

TNHermit, you make beautiful windows.


----------



## TNHermit

If anyone thinks the tiny house is too much these are getting popular.


----------



## 7thswan

Ernie said:


> Thanks for the link. Cool stuff.
> 
> Ok, two questions ...
> 
> First off ... what is "Pinterest"? You're the second person today to send me a link to it, and I've never even heard of it before today.
> 
> Second, how do they make the curved roof?
> 
> I have a truck trailer that I could use for sort of a hillbilly version of a gypsy wagon if I could figure out how to give it the curved roof. I do not need an enormous amount of space, particularly since I could put up a tarp out in front of the wagon.


Pintrest is a place where you "pin" pictures that Intrest you. Some of us are very visual(and don't need all the reading and instructions), so I go there for ideas. I type in say Raised Beds, up come pictures of all kinds of gardening pictures. Sometimes I'll even take the search into a persons group of pictures on their personal Pins-such as "Dream Home" . Lots of pictures can be clicked on and it lead one to the original site,such as a blog, where there will be all kinds of information that intrests me.


----------



## AngieM2

TNHermit said:


> Nice stair idea I think I will see if it will work. Been thinking Tansu ladder with drawers for clothes. To much hassle taking them up the loft. Lots of things ya take for granted ya gots to think bout


See you're watching Texas Tiny Houses also. Darby makes good use of old materials. I really like that staircase instead of a ladder. Love that it has storage via the shelves.


----------



## MamaTiger

Loving this thread! Spun off into googling tiny houses and what wonderful ideas there are out there!

We want to provide housing for our dc as they get married. Think what $ you can save if you don't have rent or a mortage over the years. These would make wonderful starter houses.


----------



## TNHermit

Someone was interested in the fold up porch

http://tinyhousetalk.com/tiny-house-flip-up-porch/


----------



## soulsurvivor

7thswan said:


> Pintrest is a place where you "pin" pictures that Intrest you. Some of us are very visual(and don't need all the reading and instructions), so I go there for ideas. I type in say Raised Beds, up come pictures of all kinds of gardening pictures. Sometimes I'll even take the search into a persons group of pictures on their personal Pins-such as "Dream Home" . Lots of pictures can be clicked on and it lead one to the original site,such as a blog, where there will be all kinds of information that intrests me.


I do the same thing on youtube. I started this morning by typing in "tiny homes" in the search box at top of the homepage on youtube. It provided me with a huge listing of videos to watch and has been a great learning experience. I absolutely love those Texas Tiny Homes and the fact that they're built using salvage materials. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAOBbavat9g[/ame]


----------



## AngieM2

I love to see this group catching up with me and my interests in Tiny and Small houses.

And Darby of TinyTexasHouses is about the best for re-using and making beautiful.

you should check out tinyhouseblog.com for more sites and ideas and the small stuff (appliances, heaters, etc) that can go in them. From fancy to plain.

Also, check out PhoenixCommotion.com for some more reusing ideas that makes wonderful houses out of most everything. And it's in Texas, also.


----------



## backwoods

I'd love to have one of these just to use as a "guest house" when friends come visit.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

You and me both Angie! I've loved tiny houses (and those tiny teardrop trailers and caravans too) since long before they became "cool", lol. I lived in a tiny house in the 70s when I was first married, and I loved it (well except for the outhouse part!). I've been hooked ever since.

I have a tiny house board on Pinterest, and it has the highest number of followers out of all my boards.  Apparently, I'm in the minority about the trailers though, not so many following that board.

TNH, I'm really liking your build, especially those hand crafted windows! Wish I could afford to hire someone to build some of those for me one of these days. I just hate vinyl or aluminum windows, I want old-fashioned wood casings and even wood screens. 

Remember the old-time screens that had two hooks and slots at the top to hang them from and a hook and eye latch at the bottom? I loved those! I figure I can make the screens, but no way do I have the talent for those windows, beautiful job!


----------



## TNHermit

calliemoonbeam said:


> You and me both Angie! I've loved tiny houses (and those tiny teardrop trailers and caravans too) since long before they became "cool", lol. I lived in a tiny house in the 70s when I was first married, and I loved it (well except for the outhouse part!). I've been hooked ever since.
> 
> I have a tiny house board on Pinterest, and it has the highest number of followers out of all my boards.  Apparently, I'm in the minority about the trailers though, not so many following that board.
> 
> TNH, I'm really liking your build, especially those hand crafted windows! Wish I could afford to hire someone to build some of those for me one of these days. I just hate vinyl or aluminum windows, I want old-fashioned wood casings and even wood screens.
> 
> Remember the old-time screens that had two hooks and slots at the top to hang them from and a hook and eye latch at the bottom? I loved those! I figure I can make the screens, but no way do I have the talent for those windows, beautiful job!



I have a Tiny House board on Pineterest. If you show me yours I'll show you mine. LOL The only thing is I follow people but have no idea how you follow them. And the new thing they have they don't even have following in the menu. If would be nice if you could get a list of who you are following and then pick one out and go to their boards. Maybe I don't get it.
THings are a little slwo right now. I changed the layout and been wiring and plumbing. NOw I have to wait to get some money for fixtures. And they have that figured out how to really rape you on them. I'll start back on the windows this week and the cabinets. With the new layout I can have cabinets 10 ft high. Don't know if that will make it to narrow looking or not. Also got to work on putting drains in the galvanized tubs.
Its good right now its going slow so I can get a chance to see if I am leaving anything out . Trying to stuff a house in these is not easy and there are things you seldom use but are essential, Especially if your not the type who live behind an I phone and spend the day walking the malls. Somebody mentioned something yesterday and I forgot to write it down. I know most of the people in these things must eat junk food or in town. I'm concentrating on the kitchen as the main area.using it in conjunction with the porch as a dining area
I'm going to tak pics of the electrical and plumbing so I know what I did. I will post those later


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Okay, I'm showing you mine, lol.  Bear in mind, most of them aren't on wheels, but there are some that are. http://pinterest.com/calliemoonbeam/tiny-houses/

I haven't added any in a while (been too busy), but I plan to, 399 just isn't enough, ha ha! I'm sure some are duplicates, though I might have more than one pin with different views of the same place. I try to avoid duplicates, but it's hard keeping track. I don't have a lot of followers yet. I haven't been doing it long, and I don't promote it. It's mostly for my own use, so I don't care about all that stuff.

To see which people you're following, go to Your Boards. At the top there's a bar and on the far right it will say Followers and Following. Just click on Following, and it will show you each board you're following. You can click on them to go to their site. 

I'm still getting used to the new format. I liked being able to see who had recently liked, pinned or followed my boards, which showed up on the start screen, but I can't find out how to see that anymore.

As for your tiny house, I'm particularly interested because you're figuring out how to get a kitchen you can do canning in. That's my only objection to tiny houses, no room for all my canning, dehydrating and other food preservation methods. I love the idea of the tall cabinets, but interested to see if it makes it feel claustrophobic. So I'll be watching with great interest, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## TNHermit

calliemoonbeam said:


> Okay, I'm showing you mine, lol.  Bear in mind, most of them aren't on wheels, but there are some that are. http://pinterest.com/calliemoonbeam/tiny-houses/
> 
> I haven't added any in a while (been too busy), but I plan to, 399 just isn't enough, ha ha! I'm sure some are duplicates, though I might have more than one pin with different views of the same place. I try to avoid duplicates, but it's hard keeping track. I don't have a lot of followers yet. I haven't been doing it long, and I don't promote it. It's mostly for my own use, so I don't care about all that stuff.
> 
> To see which people you're following, go to Your Boards. At the top there's a bar and on the far right it will say Followers and Following. Just click on Following, and it will show you each board you're following. You can click on them to go to their site.
> 
> I'm still getting used to the new format. I liked being able to see who had recently liked, pinned or followed my boards, which showed up on the start screen, but I can't find out how to see that anymore.
> 
> As for your tiny house, I'm particularly interested because you're figuring out how to get a kitchen you can do canning in. That's my only objection to tiny houses, no room for all my canning, dehydrating and other food preservation methods. I love the idea of the tall cabinets, but interested to see if it makes it feel claustrophobic. So I'll be watching with great interest, thanks for sharing it.


Thanks for sharing. I figured it out. Like you the only way I know who repins is through email.
Here is a little video of some people that never had but did their own tiny house

http://myscienceacademy.org/2013/07...ust-build-your-own-place-like-these-guys-did/

Her is the wiring on t e kitchen wall. I have moved the kitchen up front and will make a pass through window to the porch from the stove. And since I have a portable propane I will put it on a hose and be able to set it outside the window. that leaves the "social "part of the house in the middle and takes out about 5 windows. Funny thing this morning I realized I had not not provided for a trash can. A big deal in one of these where all space is at a premium.and the kind of thing you don't think about up front. Also made room for a couch of sorts. No way climbing the ladder to lay down on clean sheets LOL. That will have to do for socializing inside. Its the same 6ft x8 ft as before but a little more cramped or personal is more PC 

I put in some extra wires and still have to do the phone, computer stuff. I may put a piece of PVC as a chase just in case I need something. What I have been doing is run some things then set in a chair a just look it over and ask myself question about how I will work and live with it that way and if anything else is missing. You would be surprised. I add a 1/2 inch here or there for tolerance and to give me some "adjustment room"  IN a big house you can give your self inches and feet. In here its partial inches 




















I'm going to have to get the faucets and stuff so I can do the permanent pumbing.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Hey, no fair! You were supposed to share your Pinterest site, lol! I've seen that video before, it was kind of neat. I know I could live in a place that small, but I don't know about two people!

It's too bad you had to lose the windows, but in a place that small you have to choose between windows or cabinets/storage space, etc. I saw a couple of tiny homes that had clerestory windows way up high, is that a possibility? You might not be able to open them, but they'd bring in more light and make it feel more open.

I know what you mean about the trash can. I'd worry that I'd forget something small but really important like that and then have to figure out what to do with it after everything was done, lol. Like you said, every inch counts!


----------



## TNHermit

calliemoonbeam said:


> Hey, no fair! You were supposed to share your Pinterest site, lol! I've seen that video before, it was kind of neat. I know I could live in a place that small, but I don't know about two people!
> 
> It's too bad you had to lose the windows, but in a place that small you have to choose between windows or cabinets/storage space, etc. I saw a couple of tiny homes that had clerestory windows way up high, is that a possibility? You might not be able to open them, but they'd bring in more light and make it feel more open.
> 
> I know what you mean about the trash can. I'd worry that I'd forget something small but really important like that and then have to figure out what to do with it after everything was done, lol. Like you said, every inch counts!


Whoa Im sorry. Just look for TN Woodwright as two words. I susbscribed to most of yours so it should show up as me subscribing.

I'm going to put windows in the upper part. And one in the end of the loft for escape. If you have a fire by the front door how do you get out other wise  I don't some think of that. If i can find a sky light i might do one of them but everything is really expensive.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

TNHermit said:


> Whoa Im sorry. Just look for TN Woodwright as two words. I susbscribed to most of yours so it should show up as me subscribing.
> 
> I'm going to put windows in the upper part. And one in the end of the loft for escape. If you have a fire by the front door how do you get out other wise  I don't some think of that. If i can find a sky light i might do one of them but everything is really expensive.


Thank you very much!  I don't have time to browse right now (still working), but it looks like I might follow most of yours too, lol. You gave me some new ideas and have some I've thought of but just haven't gotten to yet. I mostly only do it when I can't sleep at night, and my brain is a little foggy, ha!

I've definitely thought about the fire issue in those things. Dying in a fire is my biggest fear! I've already planned (in my head, lol) for having one of those chain ladders that you keep inside and then just hang over the windowsill and drop outside so you can climb down.

I love skylights, but I've heard such bad things about them, how they leak a lot and make it too hot on a sunny day, that I'm not sure I'd have any. If I did, I'd have to make some retractable fabric covers for inside or something to block them off when I needed to.


----------



## BlueRose

TNH: Thanks for some new ideas. I was trying to figure out out to put plumbing in. Have you decided how you are going to do that yet?


----------



## TNHermit

BlueRose said:


> TNH: Thanks for some new ideas. I was trying to figure out out to put plumbing in. Have you decided how you are going to do that yet?


if you look close the plumbing is mostly in. Do a "view the image " and it will blow up pretty big!
The trailer had a short 6 in rail around it and instead of taking a torch to it we built around it . so there is a little 6 x6 chase at the bottom of the wall and all the plumbing some of the wiring runs in that. That way it will be inside the wall and stay warm and don't have to worry about freeze up. Then up to where it needs to be. One thing i did find out is that you will have to cut a hole in the trailer floor to put the P traps in for the stool and the shower.. Once i get all the plumbing in place i set it on Styrofoam then spray foam around that every so often so things dont rattle.


----------



## TNHermit

For the time being all the interior rough in photos can be found here. In case you cant blow up the ones here

https://www.facebook.com/tn.woodwri...69231186585.1073741835.100001405381117&type=3


----------



## TNHermit

Here is a pic of a tiny house kitchen for someone building and not needing a big kitchen


----------



## TNHermit

Dont have a trailer. Maybe you got an old truck


----------



## MamaTiger

That tiny kitchen is so tiny I don't think I could fix a meal for just dh and I in it...but if you aren't doing much more than heating water for coffee or making tea and have the income to do take out or restaurant meals, it would be perfect.

And I LOVE that truck little house...would love to be able to see the layout inside.


----------



## TNHermit




----------



## MamaTiger

thanks!


----------



## Ernie

If one intends to live in a tiny house, I suppose one must learn to also like the great outdoors. You'd have to go outside to do almost anything. I'm not sure I could even get my pants down in one of those tiny bathrooms in the layout you posted, Hermit. 

Why are you white people so concerned with having hard bodied homes anyway? A good squaw can pack away a great big ol' wigwam onto the back of a dog sled before I can finish the peace pipe and count my wampum.


----------



## AngieM2

Ernie - 
why, why did you build something with walls rather than that tee pee/wigwam? 

And tiny - I prefer small - I'm looking at retirement and I don't want to have huge heating and cooling bills that I may or may not have funds to pay.

Why some do the little houses - it's what people know. Also, a little bit harder for someone with bad intentions and just a knife to get through the walls and enter.

Why - it's a better alternative than being homeless should the bank actually finally foreclose after a valiant battle showing them where they were wrong, but too much delays and paperwork.

Why - not to use up so much space and materials as the macmansions . 

Why - Learning to let go of so much stuff (which can to much extent be done wherever you are), but also living outside or more with nature.

Why - because it appeals to the fairy tale effect in many of us. 

That's some of the why's.
Why did you leave the suburbian house, and go out to the outer parts of Texas and start with nothing?

Look into yourself, and you'll see why many like and want a little house.


----------



## Ernie

Those are all the reasons why I have a hard-sided house. 

But you must admit, it's a strange fascination to have. I can't properly explain or justify any real reason why I want a gypsy tinker's wagon ... but I do! It serves almost no real purpose in my life, but it looks cool and so I want one. Even if I just have to stand in front of it most the time to accomplish anything. 

There are a lot of things that would be vastly more practical than a hard-sided tiny house, but yet our minds constantly turn back to them as the solution. Why is that, do you think? Culture? Training? Is it because we naturally think about simplifying as simply "scaling downwards" instead of going in a completely different way?


----------



## Maura

DH wants to retire in one of these. I'm all for, it , he just has to get rid of everything he owns, then we'll tour the continent till the end of our lives. He's having trouble getting rid of _anything_.


----------



## Maura

I would cook outside. When we were building this house we lived in a tent until DH built a 2 story shed, 12 x 16. The upstairs was the bedroom. I still preferred to cook using the grill. I like a little elbow room.


----------



## Ernie

Maura said:


> DH wants to retire in one of these. I'm all for, it , he just has to get rid of everything he owns, then we'll tour the continent till the end of our lives. He's having trouble getting rid of _anything_.


Ok, THAT I can help with. I'm not as crafty as the Hermit and can't actually build anything as attractive as he can, but I can get rid of stuff. 

As you progress in life you change. The person you are today probably wouldn't even recognize or enjoy the company of the person you were ten years ago.

So why are you hauling around that person's crap?


----------



## cindilu

Very good job on the building Hermit. You are doing what I am getting set to do in a couple of years. I need land first and I am getting close, real close to buying. Then comes the tiny house project. Going to keep my eyes on this thread. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## belladulcinea

Thanks for all the pictures TN! This is a fun watch!


----------



## elkhound

i love the idea of a teepee or yurt...but the bear,mice and rattlers make me leery.just two days ago i had a bear come in and eat my wineberries and then try to get a drink from my spring box instead of going down the hill to creek...he got a big shot of electricity and tore a few insulators off the posts as he fled.i may rethink the barbed electric wire in future..but it was what i had so i used it.


----------



## TNHermit

elkhound said:


> i love the idea of a teepee or yurt...but the bear,mice and rattlers make me leery.just two days ago i had a bear come in and eat my wineberries and then try to get a drink from my spring box instead of going down the hill to creek...he got a big shot of electricity and tore a few insulators off the posts as he fled.i may rethink the barbed electric wire in future..but it was what i had so i used it.


I built two yurts on Breckenridge mountain in Colorado. They were frames with a curtain that wrapped around them. We built them on a round platform. here is something new

*TenYurt &#8211; A Simple DIY Prefab Shelter*



http://www.tinyhousedesign.com/tenyurt/


----------



## Jan in CO

TnHermit, I LOVE the whole idea! You are indeed a craftsman and are doing a terriffic job! Are you going to plumb drains for the little tub, sink, etc? 

The car hauler looks bigger than 6 x 8, so I assume that is inside dimensions. 

Your windows are fantastic! Really great workmanship. I'm SO impressed by the talent on this board. Thanks for sharing and I hope to see more pictures! It would be interesting to weigh it when finished to see how much it actually weighs. That plywood is heavy stuff! What are you going to do to the exterior?


----------



## IndianaWoodsman

Bellyman said:


> It's kind of a neat idea. But it feels a lot like "reinventing the wheel" or in this case, "reinventing the rv".
> 
> No offense intended. I know my experience of living in an rv for the last almost 8 years might give me a bit of bias.


There are issues with "rv's" sometimes. Even trailer types. Mainly, the makers are trying to make money. So they use half the materials they should and set the building on running gears that are just heavy enough for the "house". In the case of building your own, like this one, the trailer is heavy enough for the building, a cycle and maybe some livestock and can still be pulled down the road.


----------



## lonepine

The concept of building and living in smaller houses makes sense on so many levels. Young folks can have a house with no mortgage and retire a lot earlier. 
In my area you don/t require a building permit for any structure 100 sq. ft. or less and if the structure is mobile there are no restrictions at all.
This is a super thread. I am really enjoying the pics and comments.


----------



## Ernie

Also, I think that most RV's are just poorly constructed. Within a very short time, the bathtub in ours was breaking, the knobs came off the faucets, the couch broke, and the door came loose. They are mass produced from the cheapest materials available and assembled from the cheapest labor available. They also use very poor components designed to be lightweight for the travel. Something that is heavier but will only move a few times in its life could be constructed a lot more durably.

Plus you free yourself from the tyranny of RV specialty devices and repairs. 

I don't like RV living. If I had to do it again, I'd buy an old schoolbus and convert it into a traveling tiny house.


----------



## elkhound

i lived and worked out of a wall tent on a platform we built in alaska.here you can see a small bit of the set-up.kept it heated with a kerosun heater and cooked on a coleman stove.


----------



## soulsurvivor

TNHermit said:


> Here is a pic of a tiny house kitchen for someone building and not needing a big kitchen


If you still need ideas on how a tiny kitchen actually can be used, there's a great playlist on youtube from the BBC called Little Paris Kitchen.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYxAZj_4dXI&list=PL7qHxImKz_6CEL57x38qdmG5hHoF_bMnd[/ame]

Click on the above youtube link if you want to access the full playlist.


----------



## Guest

TN.. Thanks for posting this!! Great fun looking over your shoulder as you build:

I'm wondering what you'd think of putting in a trash bin which is mainly on the outside of the tiny house but can be accessed from the inside.. Like hinged nesting boxes in a chicken coop..???


----------



## TNHermit

bostonlesley said:


> TN.. Thanks for posting this!! Great fun looking over your shoulder as you build:
> 
> I'm wondering what you'd think of putting in a trash bin which is mainly on the outside of the tiny house but can be accessed from the inside.. Like hinged nesting boxes in a chicken coop..???


Interesting thought. Will keep it in mind


----------



## TNHermit

soulsurvivor said:


> If you still need ideas on how a tiny kitchen actually can be used, there's a great playlist on youtube from the BBC called Little Paris Kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the above youtube link if you want to access the full playlist.



Pretty neat little series. I like there names of things and the meticulous way she measures


----------



## jakerobinson

I'm new to posting here... like what you're doing. Did you happen to insulate the floor? I noticed there was space to fill it with some form of insulation.

Also, what would be cool is if you had a row of cabinets that also ran on a track... once you're parked you unlock the cabinets and roll them (running on a track attached to the ceiling) and roll them away to reveal your windows. Or maybe they would be set on an "arc" track and rotate 90 degrees from one end and the other swings out on a ceiling rail/track and reveal the windows. Anyway, that's just me dreaming up creative ways to stack utility in small spaces.

cheers,


----------



## Candace

When you designed this, did you factor in height for traveling? I am wondering what the standard height is for a semi truck so you would be able to take it on most freeways if you needed to... I'm really enjoying watching your progress.


----------



## AVanarts

Nice thread.

We have 40 very rural, off grid, acres. Our cabin is much larger than a tiny house, but still small by modern standards. 24 by 30 feet with a second story with half again as much floorspace.

We also have a 30 ft travel trailer in about the same condition as one someone mentioned in an earlier post. I've been talking to my wife about tearing it down and building a tiny house on the trailer frame sometime after we get the cabin finished. I don't think we would ever move it, just build it on the trailer frame to get away from codes, inspections and such.

Right now my wife seems pretty cold to the idea, but if I could get someone else, like one of her friends or another relative to bring it up as a good idea she will probably warm up to it pretty quickly. Strange how that works. Maybe I'll get her to take a look at this thread and see how that works.

Right now


----------



## Spinner

I love the pics, you have a great project going TNHermit. Hunted for you on pinterest, but didn't find you. 

I'm a large room person so I doubt I would be happy in a tiny house. BUT... IF I had to live in one, in addition to the fold down porch on the back I think I'd put a double door on the side, add a fold out floor the entire size of the side of the house. Fold down that floor, open those double doors, and instantly double the size of the living space. Maybe do it on both sides to triple the living space. Maybe have a fold up roof too, or at least a tarp or something to block the sun and rain. Yep, I get carried away real easy.... lol


----------



## TNHermit

Candace said:


> When you designed this, did you factor in height for traveling? I am wondering what the standard height is for a semi truck so you would be able to take it on most freeways if you needed to... I'm really enjoying watching your progress.


The requirements for traveling are max 13-6 high and 8-6 wide. I will be at about 13-4 and 8-3 wide


----------



## TNHermit

jakerobinson said:


> I'm new to posting here... like what you're doing. Did you happen to insulate the floor? I noticed there was space to fill it with some form of insulation.
> 
> Also, what would be cool is if you had a row of cabinets that also ran on a track... once you're parked you unlock the cabinets and roll them (running on a track attached to the ceiling) and roll them away to reveal your windows. Or maybe they would be set on an "arc" track and rotate 90 degrees from one end and the other swings out on a ceiling rail/track and reveal the windows. Anyway, that's just me dreaming up creative ways to stack utility in small spaces.
> 
> cheers,






AVanarts said:


> Nice thread.
> 
> We have 40 very rural, off grid, acres. Our cabin is much larger than a tiny house, but still small by modern standards. 24 by 30 feet with a second story with half again as much floorspace.
> 
> We also have a 30 ft travel trailer in about the same condition as one someone mentioned in an earlier post. I've been talking to my wife about tearing it down and building a tiny house on the trailer frame sometime after we get the cabin finished. I don't think we would ever move it, just build it on the trailer frame to get away from codes, inspections and such.
> 
> Right now my wife seems pretty cold to the idea, but if I could get someone else, like one of her friends or another relative to bring it up as a good idea she will probably warm up to it pretty quickly. Strange how that works. Maybe I'll get her to take a look at this thread and see how that works.
> 
> Right now





Spinner said:


> I love the pics, you have a great project going TNHermit. Hunted for you on pinterest, but didn't find you.
> 
> I'm a large room person so I doubt I would be happy in a tiny house. BUT... IF I had to live in one, in addition to the fold down porch on the back I think I'd put a double door on the side, add a fold out floor the entire size of the side of the house. Fold down that floor, open those double doors, and instantly double the size of the living space. Maybe do it on both sides to triple the living space. Maybe have a fold up roof too, or at least a tarp or something to block the sun and rain. Yep, I get carried away real easy.... lol



These are all Good ideas and things I like. And it will also put you in the 50,000 range if you have one built and a lot more if you do it yourself. You get into hydraulics for raising and lowering things.

Seen some new really nice (and shiny  ) trailers yesterday that would be great for TH building. Going to stop there on the 14th and get some prices and pics.


----------



## TNHermit

Jan in CO said:


> TnHermit, I LOVE the whole idea! You are indeed a craftsman and are doing a terriffic job! Are you going to plumb drains for the little tub, sink, etc?
> 
> The car hauler looks bigger than 6 x 8, so I assume that is inside dimensions.
> 
> Your windows are fantastic! Really great workmanship. I'm SO impressed by the talent on this board. Thanks for sharing and I hope to see more pictures! It would be interesting to weigh it when finished to see how much it actually weighs. That plywood is heavy stuff! What are you going to do to the exterior?


The trailer is 8x16-6 Maybe I didn't get the last two numbers in  as far as weight. We went to the lumber company and bought the whole framing package on the same time. So for the most part whatever the house weighs was on the trailer. It looks a lot heavier when its built. The only actual added weight will be a few cabinets, the windows and personal things. Not a whole lot.. And my 6 cylinder van had no problem pulling the load or moving the house when it was framed. I expect it and the trailer to be in the 5-6000 lbs when done.


----------



## TNHermit

Spinner said:


> I love the pics, you have a great project going TNHermit. Hunted for you on pinterest, but didn't find you.


You can find me here

http://pinterest.com/tnwoodwright/boards/


----------



## Andrei

In a tine house or a gipsy wagon I would prefer candles and oil lamp instead of electricity.


----------



## TNHermit

I just seen that there was another thread about a tiny house last year on here. Built a nice looking small cabin on a trailer similar to mine. Has a video

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...struction/464134-tiny-house-wheels-build.html


----------



## TNHermit

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Build-a-12x20-Cabin-on-a-Budget/?ALLSTEPS

52 images


----------



## TNHermit

Ask and you shall receive. Guess were going the way of the mobile home

http://tinyhousepins.com/first-tiny-house-with-an-rv-slide-out-feature/


----------



## Malamute

Nice work on the windows. It will be interesting to see if when its all done.

I built a small cabin, it's portable, but not on wheels. It would have to be moved on a flatbed trailer. It's 12x20 with a 6' porch. It was fun to build. When I sell it, I'll do a handbuilt log one to sell, and it will probably be a little larger.


----------



## RanchOregon

It is brilliant, thanks for posting this. Some folks have commented on RV's - as all sorts of new construction and ideas, the distinction blurs. This one is basically a stick built house that can be moved. It is built of wood and looks and smells nice. We've got the land, and we're always looking for such creative ideas for using the land. www.ranchoregon.com.


----------



## TNHermit

Ok
Today was the no more vaselating and thinking about things day. Tomorrow windows go in. Two things I have left is TV and Phone. And I just need to know if they still use regular phone and co-ax for TV wire. haven't had TV for ten years  But just in case now is the time. I am going to put in a chase but still would like to know.


----------



## AngieM2

coax for tv. Either a pole with an antenna outside to a coax connector.
Or cable.

But, you can connect a tv to a computer through a hdmi cord from computer to tv - if a new tv, and get many cable shows.


----------



## mickie8

Loving this thread! We've been working on a tiny house on some property of ours - it's 1.5 hours from home so it's going slowly! It's not on wheels, although we considered that but would have had to buy a truck so it didn't seem worthwhile for our situation. 
I took this pic when we left the other day - we have a long way to go and aren't nearly as talented as you!!!


----------



## TNHermit

Well this weekend I decided it was time to move on. I have spent a lot of time trying to "think of everything"
Time to put the windows in and go on deal with things and learn. Pretty much only a money thing now. But I hope to have it 90% by the end of Sept. 











Small window in front is bath. I wanted one and put this one right by the shower. So you can look out while your showering and get some ventilation in there and not all over the place 

second two are living room The tops dont look like they are in a straight line but they check out. So I guess its the angle or something











This side has a kitchen on the left nest to the porch and office window. I covered them up and then remembered I had to take pics  The upstairs dormer windows will be put in when we put the roof on. as I am going to change things around. Move them down and add another dormer set on the other side . You don't realize how small those lofts are till you see one in reality


----------



## tlrnnp67

TNHermit said:


> Ok
> Today was the no more vaselating and thinking about things day. Tomorrow windows go in. Two things I have left is TV and Phone. And I just need to know if they still use regular phone and co-ax for TV wire. haven't had TV for ten years  But just in case now is the time. I am going to put in a chase but still would like to know.


Be sure to use good quality quad-shield coax cable. You can use that for TV or satellite.


----------



## Laverne

Tiny house motel here in Portland. http://shine.yahoo.com/at-home/worl...ortland-185200077.html?.tsrc=sun?_device=full


----------



## TNHermit

Here is one by a lady I think with some help from her boyfriend or dad (I'm to stupid to tell  ). Old trailer and lots of pics.

http://mytinyabode.blogspot.com/2013/04/12-hour-days_14.html


----------



## TNHermit

Some pics that came up today


----------



## TNHermit




----------



## AngieM2

Have you put the windows in yet? What's the status of the galvanized sink, shower/tub?


----------



## LariatLady

TNHermit said:


> For you gypsy wagon lovers. Here is a place to start
> 
> http://www.tinyhousedesign.com/gregs-gypsy-bowtops/


Hmmmm... I'm sure that's toasty warm in the winter.


----------



## Ernie

Andrei said:


> In a tine house or a gipsy wagon I would prefer candles and oil lamp instead of electricity.


I wouldn't. Those cost money. A very small solar charger and a Ryobi battery and lantern would do the trick quite well. 

Would conserve both space and money.


----------



## TNHermit

Bilge


----------



## TNHermit

AngieM2 said:


> Have you put the windows in yet? What's the status of the galvanized sink, shower/tub?



Look six posts back 100 or 9 from this one 

Most of stuff is there just need money. So kinda slow till the 14th. Starting on the cabinets.
At least i have the doctors out of the way for a couple months. They take up lots of time


----------



## Andrei

Ernie said:


> I wouldn't. Those cost money. A very small solar charger and a Ryobi battery and lantern would do the trick quite well.
> 
> Would conserve both space and money.


In my homesteading book that would be blasphemy.
Paraffin is 70 cents/lb.
For a beekeeper wax comes naturally free.


----------



## AngieM2

Good that we each have our own homestead "book" and do not have to conform to another's book.


And TNHermit - okay on the windows, but how goes the gavenized sink and tub? Or is it waiting to purchase until the middle of the month?

And where do you buy a drain hole for it them, and the grid and flashing type of effect to make them usable?


----------



## TNHermit

AngieM2 said:


> Good that we each have our own homestead "book" and do not have to conform to another's book.
> 
> 
> And TNHermit - okay on the windows, but how goes the gavenized sink and tub? Or is it waiting to purchase until the middle of the month?
> 
> And where do you buy a drain hole for it them, and the grid and flashing type of effect to make them usable?


the drain holes and stuff have to be "manufactured" by me  I' will have to cut the holes and form them for regular bathroom drains. I have the tubs but the stupid drains and plumbing are really expensive. Check out ebay on faucets and stuff. At least for anything half decent.. I am using wall mount faucets as I hate those ones coming up from the cabinet. All they do is collect crud.

SO I am concentrating on odds and ends electric, get it closed in, cabinets and wormer windows.

I'll have to see how far the SS takes me this month LOL


----------



## TNHermit

Why your waiting on me here is a really cool woodworking video

[YOUTUBE]p7l3_THa-Yk#at[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TNHermit

Great new trailers for Tiny House.
Was up town at docs yesterday and the local place just started carrying these. Kinda pricy (6000) but absolutely great for Tiny House. Even the fenders come right off.. I have come to the conclusion that a 8x20 is about the best.


----------



## Andrei

For this kind of project you can get a great trailer for $300 - $500.
I got one for $300 that I am using now to transport hives and it is 22 ft.
And I got a 24 feet one for $120 that needs to be taken out from a travel trailer that I use on my ranch to sleep in.
Being thrifty can take one pretty far.


----------



## grandma12703

Thanks for the posts on this. We are working on one of those portable pre-fab cabins 12 X 32. DH added a bathroom 8 X 10 and we are wanting what I called cut outs. #94 Hermit you hit the nail on the head. Now I have something to show DH with what I am talking about. I want one in the living room and one in the kitchen/dining room. We are also adding a covered porch all the way around the side and back.


----------



## RanchOregon

The fold-up porch is a great idea. Currently we have been creating porches in segments that can be built off-site and then loaded onto a truck and brought to a cabin. But I really appreciate the fold-up idea, I learn something new every time I get on this site. ranchoregon.com.


----------



## Bellyman

TNHermit said:


> Why your waiting on me here is a really cool woodworking video
> 
> [YOUTUBE]p7l3_THa-Yk#at[/YOUTUBE]


Cool video!! Thanks for sharing that.

As someone who really misses his woodshop, I can relate!

When we moved into the rv and sold the house, all the tools went into storage... and I dream of having that woodshop set up again somewhere on the homestead... (sigh)... Now, if we could just find that homestead...


----------



## TNHermit

Here is another build. Lots of pics. Click on a pic then drag it from the top to the bottom to click on another. That one will go away and the new will come up . And yu can zoom if you want. kinda screwy or maybe i missed something

http://www.protohaus.moonfruit.com/#/protohaus/4534267679

here is their gypsy .Conestoga build

http://www.protohaus.moonfruit.com/#/protostoga/4537566140


----------



## Deena in GA

What a great thread! TNH, thanks for sharing your pics and plans! Looks great!

Malamute, what a beautiful cabin!!


----------



## jwal10

Love the ProStoga, Hermit. 8 years ago I was doing a lot of tractor rides and wanted something to travel with. Years before I had a teardrop that I pulled behind my '48 jeep panel wagon when I went to cowboy action shooting and fur trader days. I came up with an old rear bolster from a farm wagon and built a small wood bed on it with bows over. Looked like a covered wagon but only 7' long and 4 1/2' high, with a chuckwagon box built on the back. I didn't have to worry about speed as I pulled it with a tractor. The canvas top let air in at night and I could carry all my camp needs. This reminded me of my little wagon. I still camp down by the creek with it in the summer....James


----------



## TNHermit

QUestion for you ladies

how do you feel about a micro wave above the fridge. about 66 inches high. The cabinet up there is usally wasted space. Building the cabinets and hopefully will have a lot of pictures soon as things are starting to come together. Weather isn't helping get it buttoned up though. And a lot fo changes to things as I need to get done thansk to some help from the crooked lawyers


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I personally don't like them up there, but that seems to be the popular thing, and I can certainly understand wanting to use the wasted space. However, I'm short and sometimes on a cane, and it makes it real hard to get a dish of boiling whatever out of there even with two hands, much less one, without spilling it on my hand or even dumping it all over me.

I'm planning a tiny house of my own, though a little bigger than yours, and I've pretty much decided I'm going to have to go that route, but I'll put it as low as I can and still get good clearance for the burners. 

The idiots who put the new cabinets in this old mobile I'm in now must have been giants, lol. They put regular sized cabinets clear up against the ceiling and then mounted the microwave under there. The bottom of it is about a foot over my head. I have to use a step stool to clean it or use any shelves above the lowest one in the cabinets. There's 34" of clearance between the counter tops and the bottom of the upper cabinets!

So, making a long story even longer, lol (sorry!), I don't like it much but, yeah, I think it's a necessity in a tiny home. If you have any intention whatsoever of having a lady friend join you at any time, you might consider that the average American woman is only 5'4" and lots are even shorter than that. Plan accordingly! 

Oops, that'll teach me to pay attention, lol! I thought you said over the stove, not the fridge! I really doubt I could do anything with it over the fridge, but other opinions may vary. Sorry for the mis-read! Good luck!


----------



## Ruby

TNHermit said:


> QUestion for you ladies
> 
> how do you feel about a micro wave above the fridge. about 66 inches high. The cabinet up there is usally wasted space. Building the cabinets and hopefully will have a lot of pictures soon as things are starting to come together. Weather isn't helping get it buttoned up though. And a lot fo changes to things as I need to get done thansk to some help from the crooked lawyers


I am short, 5'1". I don't like the micro wave above shoulder high. It's too hard and dangerous to get hot foods out of it.


----------



## partndn

Herm, I agree with a couple posters saying the microwave over the fridge might not be good. 
I would make that some sort of storage for stuff you need less frequently.
Keep us posted!


----------



## TNHermit

OK break time. Don't know how many 12 hour days for this old guy. here is what is going on. The place is a huge mess or dumpster. I'm working on several things at once so I can get the big stuff done before I dont have a place to do it. As one thing is glued up I work on something else. Or use a saw set up to make some pieces for several things before I have to reset for something else. How nice it would be to clean up and put things away work in a sane manor. But its a waste of time as i can't build anything for here anymore. Sorry the pics are a little crappy. Camera has some kind of focus problem I had to take them three four times

Making window trim





























Decide to put six small windows up in the dormers. Here they are cut out ready for the window machine I built











Putting a window together


----------



## TNHermit

Cabinet frames. Hopefully they will be boxes and some doors by weekend


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Those are looking good TN. You do have a talent for woodworking. I know it sounds silly for a woman, but I always wanted to learn that. If I could, I'd hire you or someone like you to build all my cabinets, trim and furniture when it comes time for my tiny house! Thanks for sharing it with us step by step. I bet you'll be glad you put in those dormers.

You mentioned trouble with the bank again and not having much longer. I'm sorry things are going so badly with that and hope it doesn't make you have to cut corners in your tiny house, since every step is so important in such a small space. 

I'll say some prayers for you...and hope that karma also gets around to those bankers, lol, cover all your bases.


----------



## TNHermit

calliemoonbeam said:


> Those are looking good TN. You do have a talent for woodworking. I know it sounds silly for a woman, but I always wanted to learn that. If I could, I'd hire you or someone like you to build all my cabinets, trim and furniture when it comes time for my tiny house! Thanks for sharing it with us step by step. I bet you'll be glad you put in those dormers.
> 
> You mentioned trouble with the bank again and not having much longer. I'm sorry things are going so badly with that and hope it doesn't make you have to cut corners in your tiny house, since every step is so important in such a small space.
> 
> I'll say some prayers for you...and hope that karma also gets around to those bankers, lol, cover all your bases.


THanks
It seems the feds (Fannie Mae) is getting personally involved. They want to evict me and the house hasn't been foreclosed on. I just have to buy soem time. I'm tired the law means nothing. Somebody wants this place bad. I seen it listed on a real estate as a preforeclosure for 114,000.00. Nothing has bought or sold for 15 years here  This place is a dump now so good luck with that. But I'm tired so I am going off grid and deeper. There is a place where I can drink the water right out of the stream  They thought it was purified when it was tested 
What ever I do now will be reversable. Gotta put on siding and some other things I have instead of what I want. If I can get the big stuff done me and the hand tools will finish  I just have to buy a little more time


----------



## TNHermit

THE old VW camper aint what it use to be 

what 90,000.00 will get you










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-electric-sunroofs-Porsche-alloy-wheels.html


----------



## partndn

Herm, this just makes me so furious :grumble:. I just want you to know I used to travel in my job and have made the round trip to East Tenn in a day many times.

If you ever feel the need for some woman to come act a pure tee fool at those "donkeys" who have done you wrong, I'm your girl. :hobbyhors You just let me know.

Okay, just wanted to say that.

Back to the happy and pleasant part of this thread.. loving your info on your build here. :goodjob:


----------



## AngieM2

TN so sorry you are being trampled on. I wish I had land so you could transfer there. This is one messed up world right now.


----------



## TNHermit

partndn said:


> Herm, this just makes me so furious :grumble:. I just want you to know I used to travel in my job and have made the round trip to East Tenn in a day many times.
> 
> If you ever feel the need for some woman to come act a pure tee fool at those "donkeys" who have done you wrong, I'm your girl. :hobbyhors You just let me know.
> 
> Okay, just wanted to say that.
> 
> Back to the happy and pleasant part of this thread.. loving your info on your build here. :goodjob:


Well I got a pretty good reputation for telling those donkeys off. They generally only talk to me one time. People would be surprised at how laid back and not much of a talker I am till you mess with my stuff and my freedom 
That bein said I'm going to be here a little while. Dont know how long yet. Your welcome to show up most any day except when I get my check like tomorrow LOL. My one trip to town. Might be kind of a disappointment though as i tell others its been pretty much like livin in a dumpster around her since can't fix nothin. If ya show up I'll tell you where I am heading. i can say itll be closer your way


----------



## TNHermit

I think this would be a good adaptation for a TH


----------



## partndn

TNHermit said:


> Well I got a pretty good reputation for telling those donkeys off. They generally only talk to me one time. People would be surprised at how laid back and not much of a talker I am till you mess with my stuff and my freedom
> That bein said I'm going to be here a little while. Dont know how long yet. Your welcome to show up most any day except when I get my check like tomorrow LOL. My one trip to town. Might be kind of a disappointment though as i tell others its been pretty much like livin in a dumpster around her since can't fix nothin. If ya show up I'll tell you where I am heading. i can say itll be closer your way


Great to hear!


----------



## Cabin Fever

Just make sure your tiny house doesn't have too tiny of a bathroom.....


----------



## TNHermit

Cabin Fever said:


> Just make sure your tiny house doesn't have too tiny of a bathroom.....


Trust me as an old dude I have sat many an hour on a toilet seat attached to a 5 gal bucket in the TH to make sure the restrictions to express my self are minimal LOL


----------



## texican

TNHermit said:


> Trust me as an old dude I have sat many an hour on a toilet seat attached to a 5 gal bucket in the TH to make sure the restrictions to express my self are minimal LOL


You had a seat for your honey bucket??? Isn't that cheating? :happy2:


----------



## calliemoonbeam

When trying to design my tiny house bathroom, no matter what configuration I used that door just always took up way too much room, so I finally decided I'm going to go with a pocket door...but I DO plan to leave a little knee room, lol!


----------



## backwoods

I'd stick the microwave into a built in pantry shelf, and not too high. You'd only have to spill something really hot "down" on you once, to wish you hadn't done that! Ask me how I know? I "used" to have my micro up on a high shelf, so it would be out of reach of toddlers. It's hard to get stuff out without spilling it, when you can't see the contents of the bowl or cup. Wishing all your hard work comes together for you! Can't wait to see it all finished, but then I can't wait to see our house "all finished" either...Do you ever get a house "all finished?"


----------



## TNHermit

texican said:


> You had a seat for your honey bucket??? Isn't that cheating? :happy2:


No such thing as cheating when it comes to that particular sport


----------



## TNHermit

calliemoonbeam said:


> When trying to design my tiny house bathroom, no matter what configuration I used that door just always took up way too much room, so I finally decided I'm going to go with a pocket door...but I DO plan to leave a little knee room, lol!


I have a pocket door planned as well. It will be five inches thick. Actually it will loo like a door on one side and the bathroom side it will be shelves that slide in a pocket. I figure 4 in shelves can store a lot of stuff since the vanity will be tiny.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

TNHermit said:


> I have a pocket door planned as well. It will be five inches thick. Actually it will loo like a door on one side and the bathroom side it will be shelves that slide in a pocket. I figure 4 in shelves can store a lot of stuff since the vanity will be tiny.


I like that idea! But will it just be open-fronted or have a door(s) of some kind? I'm such a klutz that if it was open I'd be knocking over or dropping stuff out of it constantly, lol!

I also like this idea (Ican't seem to get this picture linked, but scroll down to the toilet/sink combo).

http://tinyhouseblog.com/stick-built/the-small-house-catalog/

I don't think the sink over the toilet is actually very sanitary, but I like the idea of the built-in shelving surrounding the toilet. However, I think I'd put little baskets in mine to hold things and make it easier to get them out and to clean. It feels like a good use of wasted space, yet I worry about things getting contamined (those germs probably really carry when you flush, lol). Any thoughts on this idea, anyone? What else could/would you store there?

I have an idea to set shelves into the wall between the studs in the bathroom with a hinged mirror over them, as well as a spice rack set into the wall in the kitchen, if I can make those work. Of course, I have tons of ideas, but don't know if any of them are actually feasible, lol!


----------



## TNHermit

calliemoonbeam said:


> I like that idea! But will it just be open-fronted or have a door(s) of some kind? I'm such a klutz that if it was open I'd be knocking over or dropping stuff out of it constantly, lol!
> 
> I also like this idea (Ican't seem to get this picture linked, but scroll down to the toilet/sink combo).
> 
> http://tinyhouseblog.com/stick-built/the-small-house-catalog/
> 
> I don't think the sink over the toilet is actually very sanitary, but I like the idea of the built-in shelving surrounding the toilet. However, I think I'd put little baskets in mine to hold things and make it easier to get them out and to clean. It feels like a good use of wasted space, yet I worry about things getting contamined (those germs probably really carry when you flush, lol). Any thoughts on this idea, anyone? What else could/would you store there?
> 
> I have an idea to set shelves into the wall between the studs in the bathroom with a hinged mirror over them, as well as a spice rack set into the wall in the kitchen, if I can make those work. Of course, I have tons of ideas, but don't know if any of them are actually feasible, lol!



I like that idea to and have checked on it. It is sold through Amazon. But its pricey. One of the problems I have with the TH movement is they way they take photos and that you can get a Load of money into one. Stoves and Fridges go into thousands. On little wood or gas stove being sold for them is over a 1000 dollars. The photos always portray them as as being roomier than they actually are. And in all reality they are more adept for the social person who doesn't do a lot of cooking but has friends that bring pizza over and have a pajama party. The lofts are really tight after you put a mattress up there. Dormers are a must! 
I guess That is why I am spending so much time with the layout and buttoning things up. Thats all been changed though


----------



## calliemoonbeam

TNHermit said:


> I like that idea to and have checked on it. It is sold through Amazon. But its pricey. One of the problems I have with the TH movement is they way they take photos and that you can get a Load of money into one. Stoves and Fridges go into thousands. On little wood or gas stove being sold for them is over a 1000 dollars. The photos always portray them as as being roomier than they actually are. And in all reality they are more adept for the social person who doesn't do a lot of cooking but has friends that bring pizza over and have a pajama party. The lofts are really tight after you put a mattress up there. Dormers are a must!
> I guess That is why I am spending so much time with the layout and buttoning things up. Thats all been changed though


Yes, I've found that too. You can pretty much count on anything made for tiny houses to cost at least twice as much as regular components, which just seems so wrong! Maybe as they get more and more popular the prices will come down. 

In the meantime, I try to think outside the box, like if I can make it myself/have it made cheaper or use things for RVs, mobile homes and/or boats. I really like your galvanized tub idea. 

Marine stuff is perfect for TH applications, but very expensive! I found a perfect wood stove made for boats, but it's like $1500 for a teeny little stove, NOT including the pipe, backer board, hearth, etc., yikes!

I haven't found anything like that around here, but maybe a salvage yard for old campers and RVs would be a good place for some usable stuff like stoves, sinks, etc. I watch Craigslist too, but rarely see anything like that in my neck of the woods.


----------



## TNHermit

calliemoonbeam said:


> Yes, I've found that too. You can pretty much count on anything made for tiny houses to cost at least twice as much as regular components, which just seems so wrong! Maybe as they get more and more popular the prices will come down.
> 
> In the meantime, I try to think outside the box, like if I can make it myself/have it made cheaper or use things for RVs, mobile homes and/or boats. I really like your galvanized tub idea.
> 
> Marine stuff is perfect for TH applications, but very expensive! I found a perfect wood stove made for boats, but it's like $1500 for a teeny little stove, NOT including the pipe, backer board, hearth, etc., yikes!
> 
> I haven't found anything like that around here, but maybe a salvage yard for old campers and RVs would be a good place for some usable stuff like stoves, sinks, etc. I watch Craigslist too, but rarely see anything like that in my neck of the woods.


I'm using galvanized buckets and tub for my sinks,and shower. Got the shower yesterday. Its 28 inches across. I have some small buckets I am going to practice to put the drains in. they are only 3.00 a piece to screw up. I'm thinking if I can find a couple metal 5 and 3 gal buckets I can make a sawdust stove . I have a way of suing my big stove in the shop as a sawdust. And it works really well.
I think if a TH is properly insulated and DRAFT PROOF you can heat it during the day and let it go through the night. At least down this way. i like it to be 65 or cooler at night anyway 55 is about right.

Faucets are another thing. They run in the hundreds. I am going to use the old fashion out the wall type. they are 4.00, Same with drains. If you look close you can find the ones that have the rubber plug for 3.00. other wise your going to star around 20.00 and go up. Fittings for water and sewer line are killing me right now They are expensive when you total them up . pipe is cheap. Fortunate li had a bunch of electrical and plumbing stored up

There are nice three burner propane stoves on Ebay for about 50.00. My toilet will be a Dometic 110. You can find them for about 140.00. As for appliance and fridge. Haier comes off the bet. The 10.3 fridge is 370.00 and microwave are about 60.00. Toster Oven will be a 79-99.00 Oster. It take a 9 x 13 pan.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

TNHermit said:


> I'm using galvanized buckets and tub for my sinks,and shower. Got the shower yesterday. Its 28 inches across. I have some small buckets I am going to practice to put the drains in. they are only 3.00 a piece to screw up. I'm thinking if I can find a couple metal 5 and 3 gal buckets I can make a sawdust stove . I have a way of suing my big stove in the shop as a sawdust. And it works really well.
> I think if a TH is properly insulated and DRAFT PROOF you can heat it during the day and let it go through the night. At least down this way. i like it to be 65 or cooler at night anyway 55 is about right.
> 
> Faucets are another thing. They run in the hundreds. I am going to use the old fashion out the wall type. they are 4.00, Same with drains. If you look close you can find the ones that have the rubber plug for 3.00. other wise your going to star around 20.00 and go up. Fittings for water and sewer line are killing me right now They are expensive when you total them up . pipe is cheap. Fortunate li had a bunch of electrical and plumbing stored up
> 
> There are nice three burner propane stoves on Ebay for about 50.00. My toilet will be a Dometic 110. You can find them for about 140.00. As for appliance and fridge. Haier comes off the bet. The 10.3 fridge is 370.00 and microwave are about 60.00. Toster Oven will be a 79-99.00 Oster. It take a 9 x 13 pan.


I'm anxious to see how your galvanized work turns out. I agree about the faucets, ridiculous! I hate the new one-handled ones that you have to turn just right to get the water temp correct anyway, I'd prefer to have the old style in the bathroom. Just not sure about the kitchen. I'd like to have a tall gooseneck faucet so I can get big pots under it, as well as a sprayer, it just makes washing up so much easier, but again very expensive.

I have to have it cool at night. I can NOT sleep when I'm hot, lol! About 55-60 is perfect. That's why I figured the teeny stove would be good, but not at that price, ha!

Thanks for the info on the Haier stuff, I'll look into that. I already have a great "toaster" oven. It's actually big enough to cook a roast, ham or a 9 x 13 cake, plus it has convection heat, a broiler and a rotisserie spit. It's about 7 years old, but holding up great. I have a microwave too that I love, but haven't used since I moved in here as there was the one above the stove. My microwave has a browning rack in it, great for crisping up pizza, french fries, etc. It's just not made to mount under the cabinet, so I'll have to find a spot for it or give it up. The toaster oven and microwave both seem like overkill in a TH. I figure the only other thing I need is a cooktop that will handle my canner.

Well, sorry I keep yapping your ear off, lol, but I told you I was really interested in this stuff!  Keep up the good work, I'm watching closely. eep:


----------



## TNHermit

Here is what i come up with for the kitchen Its a single lever but its wall mount and has the hose for pots. I want wall mount cause I hate cleaning around the faucets when they come up out of the counter top. They are always wet and gunky  And the ants seem to like them

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221197984018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I looked at this a nd thought i could mount it high

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251268601852?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


I may use these in the bath. You can get them for about 5.00 at Lowes and no shipping. Not as pretty 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110941475002?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## TNHermit

No pics today but got the plumbing figured out. Plumbing has to be torture from the Gods. There are more kinds and pieces and ways of putting plumbing together than one person can believe. And there is a glue for every one and its all expensive as are the fittings. And every store only carries part of what you need. And not one store has keeps a clerk in the area or knows anything. I did find one and I think i frustrated him pretty bad with questions. But he was good about it. Gotta get my threader so I can get the black pipe in for th e propane next. Will probably work on cabinets next few days as its supposes to be cool that is a good thing in a tin building. LOL


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Hey, I kind of like that first kitchen faucet, even if it is the one-handled kind. That second one looks good for what you want. I haven't had much problem with keeping the counter top ones clean, and I don't have any ants here, at least not in almost 7 years, knock on wood, lol. The third one isn't pretty, but it's perfectly functional and a good deal if you're short on cash. You could do them now and change out later down the road if you wanted to.

I'd like to do some of the old restoration stuff, but will probably have to go cheaper on at least some of it in the beginning. Hopefully, I'll be able to do some to start and then some to transition later. 

Thanks for sharing the good ideas, wish I had more to share with you, but right now they're mostly in my head, haven't actually started trying to look up specifics on the internet, just what I come across on Pinterest or the message boards.


----------



## soulsurvivor

If this link has already been posted here, then my apologies, but it shows some of the features you all have been discussing, such as the built in spice shelving, the faucets, etc.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzprV0pAkFw[/ame]


----------



## soulsurvivor

And here's another home they built with a collapsing front porch. It has the fridge in place too. I like the above home better because I'd have room for a stacking washer/dryer between the patio/french door and the kitchen cabinet.

On this particular home model they took a lot of razzing in the youtube comment section about not having/using 2 ladders.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFTz75_Ieqg[/ame]


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Thanks SS! I hadn't seen those before. I really like the outside finish, except for the trim color on that first one, lol. I hadn't actually seen any of the spice racks and shelves in the wall, just had it in my head. About the washer and dryer, I had thought about getting one of those all-in-one units that washes and dries and fits under the kitchen cabinet like in Europe, but the only ones I could find were almost $2000 each, yikes!

I saw a tiny house (not on wheels though) somewhere a while back and thought I saved a link, but now for the life of me I can't find it. They had two large lofts, and they had a kind of double staircase along one wall. It had a small landing at floor level, then one part went up to the right to one loft and the other up to the left. The whole wall on that side between the stairs was windows, let in tons of light. I'm going to have to have stairs, can't do ladders with my bum leg.

Anyway, the way they designed it, they had made the upper walls taller, so the ceiling was high enough that on the right side you stepped down into the kids' bedroom, and then the stairs led up to a play loft for them, with a safety gate at the top of the stairs. The other loft was for the parents' bedroom. The side walls were 4' high, and with the peaked roof you could stand up easily. I really wanted to save that stairway for inspiration, but I've searched and searched the internet and can't find it again!


----------



## soulsurvivor

Callie, I recall seeing that video too. I'll look and try to find it as I'm thinking it was one of the Tiny Texas Homes floorplan. I love their homes too.

As for the stackable washer and dryer units, most around here are priced anywhere from $1100 and up for the complete unit. Sometimes places like Lowes will reduce the prices on their floor models when a season/style change happens. That's how we got our 20' upright freezer for $599 delivered and installed free. I know size really matters with these tiny homes, but there is ample room for a full sized laundry stack in Molecule House 4. 

I like the fact that there's a wooden bathroom door and an actual bathtub too. I'd have to have a golf ball flusher commode though. And that attached outside storage building looks promising for maybe carrying a gas grill with separate tanks. 

My big concern would be finding a safe place to park during strong wind events. It'd be nice to have a tunnel to drive into, kinda like a storm shelter for a house thing.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Here's a Slab Customs house with the double stairs/lofts:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWvZpKkqW2Y[/ame]


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Oh, bless you! That's not the exact model I had seen, but that's the builder, woo hoo! I'm easily pleased, lol.  I had seen the Accord Flip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=uvjaQ5IMjHc

My tiny house will probably be more like a park model and not on wheels, because I just need a little more room, but I love this staircase idea and the split-level loft. Thanks so much for finding it for me! I must have spent 5 hours the other night hunting for it with every search string I could think of, lol. 

TN, sorry we've hijacked your thread! So how's it going, any new developments to report, or are you still just dealing with real life for now? 

P.S. I tried to embed the video, but it just never works for me, argh!


----------



## TNHermit

calliemoonbeam said:


> Oh, bless you! That's not the exact model I had seen, but that's the builder, woo hoo! I'm easily pleased, lol.  I had seen the Accord Flip:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=uvjaQ5IMjHc
> 
> My tiny house will probably be more like a park model and not on wheels, because I just need a little more room, but I love this staircase idea and the split-level loft. Thanks so much for finding it for me! I must have spent 5 hours the other night hunting for it with every search string I could think of, lol.
> 
> TN, sorry we've hijacked your thread! So how's it going, any new developments to report, or are you still just dealing with real life for now?
> 
> P.S. I tried to embed the video, but it just never works for me, argh!



No problem that is what it is for !!  Been dealing with life a bunch but also working on the TH. Nothing to take pics over and impress anyone. Today I got the cabinet frames and doors cut out ready to glue together. When I do cabinet I do frames first, then doors, the drawers. The last thing I do is the box so they setting around taking up space. If you got the frames right then you can build to them. There made out of knotty wormy cherry. The wood was in a barn for about 50 years


----------



## TNHermit




----------



## calliemoonbeam

Ooh, those are going to be so pretty! When I still had TV I'd always watch that show with Norm Abrams (can't remember the name now, he was also on the Bob Vila show) just to watch him turn plain wood into beautiful stuff seemingly so effortlessly, but I bet you could give him a run for his money, lol.


----------



## soulsurvivor

Norm Abrams was on The New Yankee Workshop. There are videos on youtube but for some reason I'm having trouble getting them to play. I'll post a working link when I can find one.

In the meantime, here's the user page for Scott Stewart that has all of the videos for the Slab Customs homes:

http://www.youtube.com/user/scottstew1?feature=watch


----------



## po boy

Cabin Fever said:


> Just make sure your tiny house doesn't have too tiny of a bathroom.....


Pocket door????


Was reading through the post and see u suggested said Pocket door


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Thanks SS, that's the show! I hadn't even thought to look on YouTube for videos, doh!


As for the link to Scott's site, I already subscribed to his channel AND saved a link in my favorites, the minute I saw it was the right place, lol. Bet I don't lose it again!  Thanks so much again.


Po Boy, I like pocket doors and planned on one already, but I kind of like TN's idea of having shelves built into it. It would give you more storage and also help, uh, block out "noises" better for when you have company in such a small place, lol.


----------



## TNHermit

Entry door outside face just up ready for sand and finish











Entry door inside face. panels are removable for future glass


----------



## TNHermit

*http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/oct/19/cooking-small-kitchen-advantages-change
*

*Size shouldn't matter: tiny kitchens*








At the Merchant House, Shaun Hill produced Michelin-starred meals in a 3x2m kitchen. Photograph: Richard Lea-Hair/News Team International

It was the kettle that prompted the gasp of horror; isn't a kitchen without the visible promise of tea against some sort of law in Britain? But after a year of cooking in a kitchen so small that I smashed a piece of crockery every time I cooked, I needed to make changes.
I turned to Shaun Hill, chef at the Michelin-starred restaurant the Walnut Tree. Before moving to his current roomy premises, Hill ran Merchant House in Ludlow from a 3m by 2m domestic-sized kitchen. In this space he singlehandedly whipped up Michelin-starred meals for up to 24 diners (with four choices). When he decided to move on, no other chef was brave enough to take on the tiny kitchen and he had to turn Merchant House back into, well, a house.


----------



## justincase

WOW that is too funny. I never saw this but the other day I told my DH we should make a camper outta our trailer. He thought I was nuts. Well I am a little bit but not with this. I think it is awesome. How big is your trailr TN?


----------



## TNHermit

A good article and truthful. Funny in parts. Getting ready to do the siding. I'll try and post some pics. Probably wont get the siding on as its suppose to start raining again.






> *Things I Don&#8217;t Like About My Tiny House*
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to lie, parts of this stink&#8230; overall&#8230; totally worth it so far but here are some of the cons as compared to always giving you the shiny &#8216;pros&#8217;. I think most of these can also be spun to sound like pros and can boil down to me having moments of laziness, like we are all allowed to have. (it&#8217;s actually hard for me to not put on the positive spin at the end of each point&#8230; because I wrote this here though I will not!) Here is the list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://minimotives.com/2013/09/06/things-i-dont-like-about-my-tiny-house/


----------



## TNHermit

Roof Going on new dormer










Roof with new dormer











Original dormer moved into place and roof











Quick look at loft with both dormers


----------



## Ernie

We need a "tiny workshop" thread, TN.


----------



## redhousekiwi

TNHermit said:


> Quick look at loft with both dormers


That's definitely a worthwhile increase in space in the loft! Nice light too.

Cheers, Liam


----------



## TNHermit

Ernie said:


> We need a "tiny workshop" thread, TN.




Just do the same thing but move in tools instead of house hold. I have this and a 14ft enclosed trailer for tool trailer. I will back them door facing
door and build a coverd 16 x28 deck between and roll the tools out on it


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I enjoyed the tiny kitchens and reasons why I don't like my tiny home articles, thanks! It led me on a late-night, can't sleep internet search for tiny kitchens, which turned into a 6-hour marathon! :stars:

Well, that's coming along nicely, I really like the two dormers! That's my biggest concern with a tiny house on wheels, those lofts make me claustrophobic just looking at them in videos when they climb up into them. I know I could never sleep in a standard one! 

But with the dormers it makes it feel so much bigger and airier (is that a word, lol?) and, most importantly, a way to get out if there's a fire while you're in the loft. Are they big enough to get out of? It looks like it, but it's hard to tell perspective from the pictures. I have nightmares of burning to death. :shudder:


----------



## TNHermit

Wanted to get the TH out of the hole and thread the tree limbs while the boy was here. SO it made its first move today. My 6 cylinder had no problem pulling it but the springs are not heavy enough for a long drive.


----------



## AngieM2

I suppose that the out balcony over porch piece will have columns of something when set in place. I really like the dormers for the upper area, I think that's going to make a world of difference in how it lives.


----------



## TNHermit

Finally dried in. Windows in dormer framed and dont need a tarp. Odds and ends to finish and cap the roof.

With things the way they are I am going t o start siding and go right over the windows for now. I can unzip later as i glaze each window if I ever get that far


----------



## TNHermit

For you hardcore Tinyhouse fishermen


----------



## logbuilder

Saw this and thought those on this thread might enjoy.

Title is:
Inside Luxury Tiny Homes: Millennials, Retirees Bucking Mortgages and McMansions

http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/inside-luxury-tiny-homes-millennials-retirees-bucking-mortgages-155016341.html


----------



## TNHermit

Well no thanks to the weather I am forced to move in. Lots to go but all the rain and cold and a 100.00 month to keep warm are not worth it. So i have it about half done on the inside. cant seem to get anything done on the outside because of the weather


----------



## AngieM2

Stay warn TN. Sorry the weather is not co-operating with you much lately.


----------



## biggkidd

Very cool build! I wonder what length restrictions are? I saw where you posted 8'6" wide and 13'6" tall. But depending on max length you could end up with some pretty decent square feet. Ideas ideas

Larry


----------

